# dewalt planer thicknesser



## kurtz (20 Apr 2010)

how good is the old dewalt planer thicknesser dw50?


----------



## jimi43 (20 Apr 2010)

My mate gave me his one to look after and it needed sorting...new blades etc...but it is far better than the cheap rubbish you get today...

Very heavy and a substantial cast bed. The only thing that could be better is the fence..the original is rubbish...but that is easily rectified.

The DW1101 is virtually the same machine but newer.

Be careful when loosening the blade nuts. Obviously they release tension anticlockwise...some can get stuck so do not stress...loosen other ones instead and this relieves pressure on the other one.

I like it!







Make sure you clean all the dust and solidified dust from under the sprung roller ends....you may need a stiff brush and a screwdriver to get it all out.

Failing to do so affects the thicknesser cut.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## kurtz (20 Apr 2010)

thanks jim


----------



## jimi43 (20 Apr 2010)

Sorry mate...I meant...they release clockwise!!! DOH!!

You will see when you look down on the blades....screwing them into the drum moves the heads away from the blade thus releasing it.

I got a pair of new blades from Fleabay...tufftools75 was the seller for less than a tenner...but I can't see any more.

They are 260x24x3mm slotted.

Jim


----------



## mailee (20 Apr 2010)

Ah yes I got the same machine too, great piece of kit. I am still searching for a set of blades for it. I couldn't find the seller on flea bay either.


----------



## jimi43 (20 Apr 2010)

mailee":1hhltuih said:


> Ah yes I got the same machine too, great piece of kit. I am still searching for a set of blades for it. I couldn't find the seller on flea bay either.



If you can find tufftools75 he is your man. He had a set but didn't have them up on FleaBay....I sent him a message and he put them on sale. £8 plus postage of £1.50....bleedin' bargain!

Setting them is a laugh but not as difficult as some machines with no adjuster screws! Tiny amounts of turn on the screw lifts the blade quite a bit. Tighten the two centre screws first but not fully tight then the outside ones then back to the centre and finish on the outside two,

I spend AGES trying to find a manual...in the end I emailed DeWalt customer service and within a few minutes they sent me back the manual for the DW1150 which is perfect...just the same.

I PUT IT UP ON MY WEBSITE FOR YOU - CLICK HERE

Hope this helps

Jimi


----------



## mailee (20 Apr 2010)

Thanks for that Jimi, great help.


----------



## tekno.mage (21 Apr 2010)

Thank you Jimi for uploading that DW1150 manual  

I too have a DW50 and no manual and have had no joy at all trying to source a copy from DeWalt. They were very helpful when I emailed them but said they no longer had copies of manuals for older machines, although were happy to answer specific questions if I had any. 

Again, many thanks.

tekno.mage


----------

